# Soup Recipes



## weedygarden

I may have missed it, but I just searched all the recipe posts and did not find one labeled "Soup Recipes." In the midst of all the recipes, there are plenty of soup recipes.

I was raised by grandparents who turned leftovers into soup often with some add ins. When my grandfather would come in at noon from working out on his ranch on a cold day, soup was something that would quickly warm him up.

Today, I saw a link for a soup recipe I had never seen before, but I did not want to start a thread just for it. One of my friends tells me it is a Polish recipe.



> http://noblepig.com/2013/03/dill-pickle-soup/
> 
> Dill Pickle Soup
> 
> Servings: Serves 6-8
> 
> Ingredients
> 5-1/2 cups chicken broth
> 1-3/4 pounds russet potatoes, peeled and quartered
> 2 cups chopped carrots (smaller dice)
> 1 cup chopped dill pickles (smaller dice ~ about 3 large whole dills)
> 1/2 cup unsalted butter
> 1 cup all-purpose flour
> 1 cup sour cream
> 1/4 cup water
> 2 cups dill pickle juice*
> 1-1/2 teaspoons Old Bay seasoning
> 1/2 teaspoon table salt
> 1/2 teaspoon coarsely ground pepper
> 1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper
> 
> Garnish (optional)
> sliced dill pickles
> fresh dill
> black pepper
> 
> Directions
> 
> In a large pot, combine broth, potatoes, carrots and butter. Bring to a boil and cook until the potatoes are tender. Add pickles and continue to simmer.
> In a medium bowl, stir together flour, sour cream and water, making a paste. Vigorously whisk sour cream mixture (2 Tablespoons at a time) into soup. (This will also break up some of your potatoes which is okay. You might see some initial little balls of flour form but between the whisking and boiling all will disappear. Don't panic.)
> Add pickle juice, Old Bay, salt (*see below), pepper and cayenne. Cook 5 more minutes and remove from heat. Serve immediately.
> *All pickle juice is not created equal. Some is saltier than others. Taste your soup after adding the pickle juice and final seasonings. It's possible you will not need any salt or would prefer more or less.


----------



## Grimm

Too much pickle for my taste.

I like my old stand by...

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/salsa-chicken-soup



> *Salsa Chicken Soup*
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 1/2 pound boneless skinless chicken breasts, cubed
> 1 can (14-1/2 ounces) chicken broth
> 1-3/4 cups water
> 1 to 2 teaspoons chili powder
> 1 cup frozen corn
> 1 cup salsa
> Shredded Monterey Jack cheese or pepper Jack cheese, optional
> 
> Directions
> 
> In a large saucepan, combine the chicken, broth, water and chili powder. Bring to a boil. Reduce heat; cover and simmer for 5 minutes. Add corn; return to a boil. Reduce heat; simmer, uncovered, for 5 minutes or until chicken is no longer pink and corn is tender. Add salsa and heat through. Garnish with cheese if desired. Yield: 6 servings.


----------



## weedygarden

*7 Can Soup, from Ree Drummond*

Some of you undoubtedly know who Ree Drummond is. She has a blog called the Pioneer Woman. I have been reading her blog from almost the beginning. She now has a cooking show, a few books out, and has been on QVC selling all kinds of things that has her name on them. Ree lives on a ranch in Oklahoma with her husband, whom she refers to as Marlborough man. What many people do not realize is that his family has a very large land holding in Oklahoma. According to this report, they are ranked 17th in America. http://modernfarmer.com/2014/12/americas-top-100-land-owners-2014/

This recipe could easily be made from food storage. If I had a large family that might land on me during SHTF, this would be one of my planned for regular meals. It is easy to make and to prep for.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/ree-drummond/7-can-soup.html



> 7-Can Soup
> 
> Total Time: 25 min
> Prep:5 min
> Cook:20 min
> 
> Yield:6 servings
> Level:Easy
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> One 15.25-ounce can corn with red and green peppers, such as Del Monte Fiesta Corn
> 
> One 15-ounce can meat-only chili
> 
> One 15-ounce can kidney beans
> 
> One 15-ounce can pinto beans
> 
> One 15-ounce can black beans
> 
> One 15-ounce can diced tomatoes
> 
> One 10-ounce can diced tomatoes with green chiles, such as Ro*Tel
> 
> Salt and freshly ground black pepper
> 
> 8 ounces processed cheese, such as Velveeta
> 
> Directions
> 
> Empty the corn, chili, kidney beans, pinto beans, black beans, tomatoes and tomatoes with green chiles, liquid included, into a large pot over high heat. Bring to a boil, reduce the heat and simmer for 10 to 15 minutes to bring all the flavors together. Add salt and pepper as needed.
> 
> Dice the cheese and stir it into the soup until melted. Serve immediately.
> 
> Recipe courtesy of Ree Drummond


----------



## Reblazed

*Taco Soup*

The Salsa Chicken Soup is a family favorite as I'm certain the 7 can soup will become. Another that we enjoy is Taco Soup ... I apologize the whoever I got this from for not acknowledging their contribution to my family's life but I'm sharing the recipe anyway. 

* Taco Soup*

1 1/2# hamburger
1 onion, chopped,
1 pkg.taco seasoning
1 pkg. ranch dressing
1 reg. can diced tomatoes 
1 can Rotel 
1 reg. can corn 
1 reg. can black beans 
1 reg. can red beans

Brown hamburger and drain , then combine all ingredients and cook in crock pot for 4-5 hrs.

*or*

to can process at 10# pressure for 75 min. pints or 90 min. qts.

Serve with taco chips, sour cream, cheese and green onions

.


----------



## weedygarden

*Green Chile Posole*

Green Chile Posole

Ingredients:

2 pounds diced boneless pork
3 tablespoons olive oil
1 cups flour
1 tablespoon black pepper
1 tablespoon crushed dried oregano
1 tablespoon granulated garlic or fresh garlic
½ tablespoon salt
58 ounces white or golden hominy
2 pounds roasted peeled, chopped green chiles

Directions:
1. Combine flour and spices in a large bowl. Roll diced pork in flour mixture then shake off the excess. Set aside.
2. In a large heavy stockpot heat olive oil until very hot. Add the pork and brown until crisp on the outside. Do not drain.
3. Add the hominy. Do not drain. Fill one can with water and add to the pan.
4. Bring the pork and hominy to a rolling boil then reduce heat to low. Add the green chiles and diced onion and cook for 1 hour.
5. Serve with fine chopped fresh cilantro, fine chopped green onion and fresh lime.

Serves 8


----------



## weedygarden

*Bratten's Clam Chowder*

Bratten's Famous Clam Chowder

Smooth, creamy, and so good! This recipe comes from Bratten's which used to be located in Salt Lake City, Utah, years ago.

1 cup onions, finely chopped 
1 cup celery, finely diced 
2 cups very finely diced potatoes (peeled) 
2 (6 1/2 ounce) cans minced clams, and juice 
2 tablespoons red wine vinegar 
3/4 cup butter (not margarine) 
3/4 cup flour 
1 quart half-and-half (cream) 
1 1/2 teaspoons salt 
pepper to taste

1. Put the prepared vegetables in a saucepan. 
2. Drain juice from clams and pour over the vegetables. 
3. Add enough water to BARELY cover. 
4. Simmer, covered over medium heat till barely tender. 
5. (DO NOT overcook!). 
6. In the meantime, melt butter in another medium saucepan. 
7. Add flour. 
8. Blend and cook, stirring constantly; add the cream. 
9. Cook and stir with wire whip, until smooth and thick. 
10. It is important that you stir constantly while cooking. 
11. Add undrained vegetables, clams and vinegar. 
12. Heat through, but do not boil again.


----------



## ClemKadiddlehopper

*a different veggie soup with or without chicken*

Start with enough chicken stock (I use a good strong, homemade stock) to fill what ever size pot you have to 2/3. This determines the amount you will make. I use an 8 qt pot.

Cube acorn, butternut, wart, hubbard or any other variety or combo of squash that you like. Use lots of squash. Cube a sweet potato or two, chunk a carrot (optional) or two, add 3 or more large onions chunked. You have added enough veggies when the stock is close to over flowing the pot. Add some green beans. Simmer, no boiling, until veggies are just barely fork tender and add some asparagus. Salt to taste if you haven't used store stock or added any to your homemade stock. This is not as bland as it seems. The flavour comes from the type of veggies used. Add some canned chicken. (optional) Keep hot while you make some corn bread.

I love squash and its squash season now and the weather is getting cool enough for soup season to start. artydance:


----------



## Reblazed

*Zucchini Sausage Soup*

*Zucchini Sausage Soup *

1 ½ lbs sausage
¼ cup olive oil 
3 onions, chopped
3 peppers, chopped
24 cups cubed zucchini, do not peel
3 cans (14oz) diced tomatoes
3 cups sliced carrots
12 cups stock
6 cups water
1T salt
1T seasoning salt
1T. pepper
1T Italian seasonings

In a large stockpot (I used a 14 quart pot), heat up olive oil and add sausage, onions and peppers. Cook until the sausage is no longer pink and the veggies are soft. Add remaining ingredients. Bring to a boil and let simmer a few minutes. (good for canning)

.


----------



## kappydell

I too always have the slow cooker going. Into it goes the water I soaked my morning hash browns in, all the canned vegetable juice drainings, all the cooking water (degreased first) and the pan-deglazings (degreased). If I blanch any veggies for freezing I'll throw that water in too. Occasionally (when I save up enough bones in the freezer) I'll throw in some bones to simmer overnight for bone soup (cooked bones from leftovers are most flavorful). Otherwise, the broth gets finished with chopped leftovers (meats and veggies) and simmered overnight. I often like soup for breakfast from this crockpot, and more at lunch. 
A cup makes a good 4 PM pick me up, or bedtime snack. By that time I have crockpot #2 ready to finish up the days savings with to simmer overnight for the next day. It is an ever changing and tasty way to save all the water soluble nutrients you would otherwise throw away, and makes wonderful gravy or sauce (just strain out solids and use liquid as bouillon). Your grandparents were some smart and frugal cookies!


----------



## neldarez

I'm loving this thread! Kappydell, that is brilliant what you do, never even crossed my mind to have a crockpot out and adding to it all the time...amazing


----------



## weedygarden

*bone broth*



neldarez said:


> I'm loving this thread! Kappydell, that is brilliant what you do, never even crossed my mind to have a crockpot out and adding to it all the time...amazing


I believe there is a separate thread on here just about bone broth. The Weston Price foundation recommends bone broth for health improvement. The GAPS diet begins with bone broth and is recommended for people with digestive issues. I would post a link or two, but there are many out there.

I have a friend who has been doing the GAPS diet this year. She has Crohns, and her stomach and digestive track is easily upset.

There are youtube videos about making bone broth. I have read and heard of other people who have a crockpot going constantly. Some use a variety of beef bones, or a whole chicken, or fish. Chicken feet are supposed to good for bone broth.

I have done this through the colder months of the year. A little apple cider vinegar helps to break the bones down. Chicken bones will literally crumble in a day or two.


----------



## weedygarden

*Red Beans, Rice and Sausage Soup*

In case you have never heard about it, red beans have a toxin in their skin. They really need a good rinsing after soaking to remove the toxin which is released in the soaking process. Of course, rinsing all beans after soaking and before cooking keeps the flatulence down.



> Red Beans, Rice and Sausage Soup
> 
> http://noblepig.com/2015/01/beans-sausage-soup/
> Recipe from: Created by Cathy Pollak for NoblePig.com | Serves: 12 cups
> 
> Ingredients
> 1 lb dry red kidney beans
> 7 oz (half of a 14 oz package) polska kielbasa, diced
> 1/2 lb ground mild Italian sausage
> 1 medium-small yellow onion, diced
> 1 small red bell pepper, diced
> 1 small green bell pepper, diced
> 3 ribs of celery, diced
> 2 Tablespoons light brown sugar
> 2 teaspoons dried thyme
> 1 teaspoon Kosher salt
> 1/4 cup apple cider vinegar
> 8 cups chicken stock or broth (I prefer stock)
> 1/8 cup Tabasco
> 1-1/2 cups batsmati rice, cooked (1/2 dry with one cup of water will make this amount)
> 1/4 cup chopped scallions
> 5 oz fresh baby spinach leaves
> 
> Directions
> 
> Pick through dry beans to remove any pebbles and rinse them well. Soak them overnight in a large covered pot with cold water to cover by 3". In the morning drain and rinse them well. Place beans back in the pot adding 6 cups of cold water. Bring to a boil and turn down the heat to very low. Cover pot, but stick around for a few minutes and make sure water does not bubble over. Check beans for doneness after one hour. If they are still hard continue to simmer on low until done, usually another 15-30 minutes. Add more water if necessary. When beans are done drain them (they can also be refrigerated for a few days at this point).
> In a large, heavy bottomed soup pot (I used my 7 quart Dutch oven), saute kielbasa and ground sausage over medium heat (make sure to brown well); 5-7 minutes. Add onion, bell peppers, celery, brown sugar, thyme and salt. Continue cooking and stirring often for another 7-9 minutes while the veggies soften. Deglaze the pot with the apple cider vinegar, scraping up any browned areas.
> Add stock, all the cooked beans, Tabasco and rice; bring to a simmer. Stir in scallions and spinach just before serving.


----------



## weedygarden

*Cheeseburger Soup*

•	Cheeseburger Soup

•	1 lb. ground beef 
•	Clove of garlic, minced
•	3/4 c. chopped onion 
•	3/4 c. shredded carrots 
•	3/4 c. diced celery 
•	1 tsp. dried basil 
•	1 tsp. dried parsley flakes 
•	4 TBSP. butter (divided) 
•	3 cups chicken broth (stock is richer, tastes better)
•	4 cups diced peeled potatoes 
•	1/4 c. all purpose flour 
•	8 ounces American cheese, cubed 
•	1-1/2 cups whole milk 
•	3/4 tsp salt 
•	1/2 tsp pepper 
•	1/4 sour cream
•	Parmesan cheese rind

In a 3-quart saucepan, brown beef/ drain and set aside. In the same pan, sauté onion, carrots, celery, basil and parsley in 1 TBSP butter until veggies are tender, about 10 minutes. Add broth, potatoes and beef. Bring to a boil. Reduce heat, cover and simmer for 10-12 min. or until potatoes are tender. Meanwhile, in a small skillet, melt remaining 3 TBSP. butter. Add flour and cook for 3-4 minutes. Add to soup. Reduce heat to low and add cheese, milk, salt and pepper and cook and stir until cheese melts. Blend in the sour cream before serving.

Add a rind of parmesan cheese (the good, expensive stuff) and let it work its magic at the end. The entire rind won't dissolve, but it sure gives a flavor boost.


----------



## weedygarden

*Santa Fe Soup*

Santa Fe Soup

Ingredients:
• 1 lb. Ground Beef
• 1 lb. Baby Link Sausage (sliced)
• 1 med. Onion (chopped)
• 1 can black beans
• 1 can red beans
• 1 can pinto beans
• 2 cans white kernel corn
• 2 cans diced tomatoes
• 2 packages taco seasoning mix
• 1 package ranch dressing mix
• 2 cans water

Brown ground beef, sausage and onion together. Drain. Place in crock pot and add other ingredients (do not drain water from any cans). Cook for about 2 hours.

Serve with shredded cheese and sour cream. Corn Chips are also great with it. Substitute ground venison instead of beef. Using spicy sausage and seasoned tomatoes also gives it a little extra kick!


----------



## weedygarden

*Another decilicious Potato Soup Recipe*

4 cups peeled & cubed potatoes
1 cup diced celery
1 quart chicken broth 
1 cup water
1 package Home Style Vegetable Soup (Mrs. Grass) (check out the sodium in this!)
1/4 cup butter
1/4 cup flour
2 to 3 cups milk
8 ounces Velveeta cheese or grated cheddar cheese

In a kettle, combine the vegetables and broth. Cook to boiling, cover, reduce heat and simmer for 20 minutes or until the vegetables are tender.

In a separate pan, melt the butter. Blend the flour, some salt and pepper and milk. Cook until it thickens, stirring constantly. Add this to the potato mixture. Heat to a slight boil.

When serving, garnish with cheese and parsley.

Optional--add brocolli and shredded carrots to the vegetables.


----------



## weedygarden

French Onion Soup 

4 large onions
2 Tablespoons butter
2 cans beef broth
soup can of water
1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce

8 - 12 slices from tiny loaf of French bread, toasted

4 - 6 1/4 inch thick slices brick cheese

Slice and cook onions in butter on low heat until caramelized. Add broth, water, and Worcestershire sauce. Cover and simmer 20 minutes. Season with salt and pepper.

Pour soup into individual bowls. Float toasted bread on top. Top with cheese. Broil until cheese is melted and slightly brown. 

(Good luck finding brick cheese! It is difficult to find these days.)


----------



## Reblazed

masterspark said:


> Call me stupid...Whats brick cheese?:scratch


I'd never heard of it either. This is one description that I found. Not something I'd go looking for ....

*German Style Brick Cheese*

Originally a Wisconsin cheese that was pressed by actual bricks.
Very robust, with a pungent aroma
Semi-soft cheese is a cousin to the famous Limburger 
Hearty tang pairs well with apples, grapes, pears and dark breads

.


----------



## weedygarden

*Brick cheese*



masterspark said:


> Call me stupid...Whats brick cheese?:scratch


Interesting question. I had not made this recipe for a while. Brick cheese used to be at the grocery store next to the chunks of cheddar, Colby, jack cheese, etc. We used to have regular access to several more varieties in the stores, but it seems that the selections have gotten smaller.

Last fall, I made this recipe and put brick cheese on my shopping list. I had to look a bit for it, thinking that it was not a problem years ago, but I have not commonly seen it for a number of years. I did find it, but I do not remember where. I do think I had to have someone slice it for me in a deli. I don't remember that it was ridiculously over priced, but just not so common any more.

Yes, a German cheese for French onion soup! Silly!


----------



## Asiza

*Old-Fashioned Homemade Chicken and Dumplings*

recipe here: http://www.yankeemagazine.com/recipe/mothers-old-fashioned-homemade-chicken-and-dumplings#_
I don't put the 5 tbsp. butter in it though, and I thicken it with 2 tbsp. each of butter and flour that have been mixed like a dough and dropped into the soup at the end. I've also been know to start with stock instead of water.

My stock is as follows:
10 lbs. chicken legs
2 gallons *Cold* water
1 lb. Onions, about 4 medium
½ lb. Celery, about 3 - 4 stalks
½ lb. Carrot, about 2 - 3 medium

2 Bay Leaves
½ tsp. Thyme
½ tsp. Crushed Peppercorns
1 fistful of Parsley

Put the legs in a pot with cold water and bring to just under a boil. Turn the heat down to a low simmer, meaning very little bubbles breaking the surface. Cook like this, with only chicken, until all the scum has risen and been scrapped off. Once the scum has stopped collecting, then add the vegetable, which are coarsely cut, and the seasoning. Do not add salt. Do not allow to boil. Simmer 4 to 6 hours - preferably 6. Skim through a fine mesh and refrigerate. Remove fat from cold stock.


----------



## cnsper

Not many measurements... duck, chicken or turkey noodle soup....

2 gallons of water
1 preferably dead and cleaned chicken, duck or turkey.
bunch of carrots
peas
wide egg noodles (large package)
Pepper
chicken bouillon

cook the chicken, bouillon and carrots then remove the skin and bones. Add noodles, peas and black pepper.

I taste as I cook so there is no measuring for me. For Christmas I only removed the meat from the breast and thighs, the rest of the turkey carcass went into the soup pot. Ate this for 5 days and had to freeze the rest. With duck and chicken I use the whole carcass and shred up the meat as I remove the bones.


----------



## weedygarden

cnsper said:


> Not many measurements... duck, chicken or turkey noodle soup....
> 
> 2 gallons of water
> 1 preferably dead and cleaned chicken, duck or turkey.
> bunch of carrots
> peas
> wide egg noodles (large package)
> Pepper
> chicken bouillon
> 
> cook the chicken, bouillon and carrots then remove the skin and bones. Add noodles, peas and black pepper.
> 
> I taste as I cook so there is no measuring for me. For Christmas I only removed the meat from the breast and thighs, the rest of the turkey carcass went into the soup pot. Ate this for 5 days and had to freeze the rest. With duck and chicken I use the whole carcass and shred up the meat as I remove the bones.


I have made a soup most of my adult life that is similar, but with celery and lots of onions. After many years, I learned that I do not like noodles cooked on day one and reheated every time I warm it up. Now I cook my noodles separately and add them freshly cooked to my bowl of soup.


----------



## cnsper

weedygarden said:


> I have made a soup most of my adult life that is similar, but with celery and lots of onions. After many years, I learned that I do not like noodles cooked on day one and reheated every time I warm it up. Now I cook my noodles separately and add them freshly cooked to my bowl of soup.


Another one that Grandma made was horseradish soup.

Ham hocks
Potatoes
Horseradish
Apple Cider Vinegar

I added green beans to the recipe and man is it good. Not really spicy but sour from the vinegar.... mmmmm

I have made it with left over ham. Not the presto log ham but real on the bone ham. Hard to find a good ham these days as most of them have too much moisture. I like a drier ham.


----------



## bogey

No real measurements. Just call it Veggie soup or Vegetable beef soup

Meat of some sort - shredded chicken, ground beef or stew meat. Whatever is on hand.

A head of cabbage shredded
Either a couple bags of mixed veggies or whatever veggies are on hand - carrots, celery, onions, peas, green beans, cauliflower...

I like to add a large can of tomato sauce and add water - or stock if I have it. The only meats I pre-cook are ground beef or I'll sear stew meat.

Throw everything in the pot with some salt, black pepper and I like a pinch of cayenne and whatever other seasoning is preferred. Cook till vegetables are tender. 

This cans really well too. It's very thick - almost a goulash. Very filling.


----------



## readytogo

*Lazy day Soup....and cheap too.*

So in a rainy day like today or in a snow day it don't really matter soup is a great way to end the day. I check my pantry and found 1 can of diced tomatoes,1 can of diced carrots and 1 can of collard greens ,all 14.5 oz. and a big can of white beans 29 oz. With 3 chicken cubes and 3 14.5 of plain water this is a great soup on the cheap I drain the liquids from the 3 small cans(low salt or no salt added) and in a pot I add the cubes with the 3 cans of water and all the vegetables, bring to a boil and test for salt ,then add the beans and simmer for 15-20 minutes or heat in a slow cooker on low till dinner time, with some old French bread this is a great meal add a glass of wine and it becomes even better.
In a pressure cooker you can add some meat to the 3 cans of water and cubes with the tomatoes and cook till the meat is done then add the rest of ingredients for a more complex soup. I stay away from processed foods I rather used fresh meats in my cooking and with the right spices a great meal can be cooked:2thumb:


----------



## weedygarden

readytogo said:


> So in a rainy day like today or in a snow day it don't really matter soup is a great way to end the day. I check my pantry and found 1 can of diced tomatoes,1 can of diced carrots and 1 can of collard greens ,all 14.5 oz. and a big can of white beans 29 oz. With 3 chicken cubes and 3 14.5 of plain water this is a great soup on the cheap I drain the liquids from the 3 small cans(low salt or no salt added) and in a pot I add the cubes with the 3 cans of water and all the vegetables, bring to a boil and test for salt ,then add the beans and simmer for 15-20 minutes or heat in a slow cooker on low till dinner time, with some old French bread this is a great meal add a glass of wine and it becomes even better.
> In a pressure cooker you can add some meat to the 3 cans of water and cubes with the tomatoes and cook till the meat is done then add the rest of ingredients for a more complex soup. I stay away from processed foods I rather used fresh meats in my cooking and with the right spices a great meal can be cooked:2thumb:


Soup is something than can be made from odds and ends and leftovers, or it can be made with the finest of ingredients.

My grandparents raised cattle, chickens, turkeys, and pigs. Farming and ranching is hard work, and they were not wealthy. They never had running water nor a telephone on their ranch. But they ate well. Grandpa had worked in his dad's butcher shop and was a butcher for a number of years before they bought the ranch from Grandma's sister, who had homesteaded the land.

Roast beef was a common dinner on Sunday, but they would eat chicken, pork or turkey as well. Dinner in that part of the world and at that time, was at noon. The evening meal was supper. The roast beef was delicious and Grandma would serve it with whipped potatoes, gravy, a vegetable and bread. Grandpa always had bread with gravy for seconds as the potatoes were always gone. He would have a fresh, hot cup of coffee when he was finished eating. The coffee was cooked on the propane stove in a stove top percolator. He would pour it into a saucer to cool it enough that he could drink it.

The leftovers from the roast were usually made into soup with lots of vegetables: onions, carrots, potatoes, rutabaga, and more. On the cold days, below freezing, or even below zero, coming in to a hot bowl of soup, served with bread and coffee, was the best kind of food to warm a cold farmer.

After Grandpa died of cancer, Grandma often had a pot of beef vegetable soup or other recipes that she would make and eat from for a few days. I learned it from her and I do the same thing. In the winter, I tend to cook a pot of soup and eat it until it is gone, then make a different kind and eat it until it is gone. I can cook once and eat 3, 4, or 5 or so meals. I tend to eat lots of vegetables this way. In the summer, I do the same thing with salads.


----------



## weedygarden

*Homemade Tomato Soup*

Two recipes for tomato soup: one for tomato soup for canning and the other a homemade soup from canned tomatoes: The canned tomato soup comes from an older canning book.

*Tomato Soup to can*
14 quarts tomatoes 
7 medium onions
1 stalk celery
14 sprigs parsley
3 bay leaves

14 TBSP butter
14 TBSP flour
4 TBSP salt
8 TBSP sugar
2 tsp pepper (can omit)

Wash, cut up tomatoes. Chop onions, celery, parsley, bay leaves. Add to tomatoes, cook until celery is soft. Put through sieve. Rub butter and flour to make a smooth paste. Add to boiling soup, stir to prevent burning. Add salt, sugar, and pepper. For smoother consistency, put through sieve again. Fill clean jars to 1/2 inch of top. Put on lids, screw band tight. Process in water bath 15 minutes.

I may make this without the roux (flour and butter) and add that when I open a jar to make soup.

*Tomato Soup from Canned tomatoes*

a large can of stewed tomatoes run through food processor not juiced but chopped up

Put on stove bringing to a boil, stirred in a pinch of soda
2 cups half and half
basil (crushed) 
almost a stick of butter 
salt and pepper

Turn heat on low till it gets hot then turn burner off.

Always good!


----------



## jimLE

i love chicken and turkey soups.never gone with actual measurements,when it comes to the meat and veggies alike..to me.it all depends on how much meat is/was on the bones to begin with,when i cook it..i simply add each vegetable untill it looks right to me..
i add.
celery
potato 
carrot
okra,for me,thats only if i feel like including it..
whole kernel corn
i also buy other items if i see it,and think.that'll work..
i never use canned any thing for my soups.in which i get all my meats from the meat section.and my vegetables from the frozen and produce sections..

i cook the chicken/turkey untill at least almost done,if not actually done.i separate the meat from everything else.put the bones skin and all back into the pot.and cook it untill i have the vegetables ready..then use a wire strainer and cheesecloth to filter out the bones skin all from the now broth .in which i pour the broth back into the pot im useing.add the meat to it..then the vegetables that take the longest to cook..add salt n pepper to taste once i have everything in it..i home can what i can,of it..then eat what i dont can..


----------

